
Ask HN: What's your favorite outline editor which supports Markdown? - snaga
I&#x27;m looking for some editor which supports editing outlines (saying the outline mode) in the Markdown format to write long structured documents. What&#x27;s your favorite?
======
ahazred8ta
What OS / platform? - For reference:

[https://google.com/search?q=markdown+outline+editor](https://google.com/search?q=markdown+outline+editor)

[http://mashable.com/2013/06/24/markdown-
tools/](http://mashable.com/2013/06/24/markdown-tools/)

